# Dashcam advise



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking for a dash cam with audio and front and interior views. I mostly drive at night, so good video quality in poor lighting conditions is a must. I've narrowed my search down to:

Blackvue Cloud DR650GW-2CH
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MC3ZBQQ/?tag=ubne0c-20

BlackSys CH-100B 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015QIU226/?tag=ubne0c-20

Does anybody have experience with either and what would be your recommendation


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> Looking for a dash cam with audio and front and interior views. I mostly drive at night, so good video quality in poor lighting conditions is a must. I've narrowed my search down to:
> 
> Blackvue Cloud DR650GW-2CH
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MC3ZBQQ/?tag=ubne0c-20
> ...


None of the dashcams I've see come with an adequate set of infrared lights to be able to film anything further than 1-2 feet from the inside lens at night.

First, check that the above cameras use infrared for night mode. Second, get a supplemental infrared light like I did here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/anyone-tried-a-sima-sl-100ir-light-for-their-dashcam.70530/

Note: cameras film on slightly different wavelengths of infrared so I can't guarantee that the above light will work with the above cameras. I know it works with the Transcend DrivePro 520 though.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> None of the dashcams I've see come with an adequate set of infrared lights to be able to film anything further than 1-2 feet from the inside lens at night.
> 
> First, check that the above cameras use infrared for night mode. Second, get a supplemental infrared light like I did here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip - I have the same dashcam, but haven't driven after dark in a long time. I did notice all the cameras I checked out lack good night recording in the interior.


----------



## kam14132 (Mar 22, 2016)

I couldn't find a good dual channel camera that would record good interior and exterior at night. 

I ended up getting 2 g1w's and it works great. (Search Amazon because I cannot post links yet...)

You can get a rear view mirror mount for the forward facing one and then find a way to mount the interior one in a inconspicuous place. Video quality is excellent for a $120 setup.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Hmm, I hadn't considered 2 separate cameras and had been looking at dual channel setups. For $50 I'm going to give the G1W a try. @Undermensch thanks for the advise on the external lighting source, that could come in handy.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I bought 2 and the neither of them did the job. So I found a free app called Drive and use my older Android phone with a 50 gig memory card and it works great, even at night it works ok not perfect but would be good enough to prove I was not at fault in a accident, and you can switch cameras from front to back. Thing is call Autoboy Backbox Drive


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> Looking for a dash cam with audio and front and interior views. I mostly drive at night, so good video quality in poor lighting conditions is a must. I've narrowed my search down to:
> 
> Blackvue Cloud DR650GW-2CH
> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00MC3Z...lid=1QGBDVD8IWINE&coliid=I2ICE7HJRSROA5&psc=1
> ...


The Blackvue is nice, but if you're driving at night you want something with (IR)Infrared so I reccomend:

BlackVue-DR650GW-2CH-IR-Dashcam
http://www.amazon.com/BlackVue-DR650GW-2CH-IR-Dashcam-Infrared-memory/dp/B018Y29VE6/ref=sr_1_9?s=car&srs=6277313011&ie=UTF8&qid=1461177660&sr=1-9&keywords=blackvue+DR650GW-2CH.

You need IR to see at night in low light, and in a car its a must.


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

whats your budget? those black vue cameras are like $400

you should prob get a THINKWARE F750 for the front and a THINKWARE - X500 Rear-View Camera for the back.. one main reason is they sell those at bestbuy so you can grab the extended warranty on them or return them within 30 days if you dont like


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

I have the Thinkware X500 and love the camera and its features. But, as stated above it does not have infra red. Sams Club has the X500 with a 32GB mem card and rear camera for $199 (Gaithersburg MD store cant say it is available everywhere). One feature that is great is the added Speed Camera Database that works with the built in GPS. I have replaced all of the internal lights in my Durango with LEDs. Should the SHTF, I just need turn on the lights. And I will always have the audio before the lights come on. Its a trade off I have made, I just cant justify a $400 Plus camera setup as of yet. But, that doesnt mean I wont move up at some time in the future.

NOTE: I also do like the F750 but was not available at Sams Club and it is a bit of a jump in price. But the added feature of WiFi capability is attractive. I have downloaded the F750 iOS app and like the features. My plan is to find an F750 at a deal, and swap out my X500 to use in my 2nd Durango thats for personal use and put the F750 in my UBER Durango using my existing rear camera. I will be fine without a rear CAM in my 2nd Durango. Hope that made sense LOL


----------



## Jason Bourne (Apr 7, 2016)

I use a GoPro Black4k you can use your phone to turn it in off and has remote viewing on phone meaning you can be like 200 feet away and still watch on your phone


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

Wyreless said:


> I have the Thinkware X500 and love the camera and its features. But, as stated above it does not have infra red. Sams Club has the X500 with a 32GB mem card and rear camera for $199 (Gaithersburg MD store cant say it is available everywhere). One feature that is great is the added Speed Camera Database that works with the built in GPS. I have replaced all of the internal lights in my Durango with LEDs. Should the SHTF, I just need turn on the lights. And I will always have the audio before the lights come on. Its a trade off I have made, I just cant justify a $400 Plus camera setup as of yet. But, that doesnt mean I wont move up at some time in the future.
> 
> NOTE: I also do like the F750 but was not available at Sams Club and it is a bit of a jump in price. But the added feature of WiFi capability is attractive. I have downloaded the F750 iOS app and like the features. My plan is to find an F750 at a deal, and swap out my X500 to use in my 2nd Durango thats for personal use and put the F750 in my UBER Durango using my existing rear camera. I will be fine without a rear CAM in my 2nd Durango. Hope that made sense LOL


Infrared?
Do you know that it doesnt work because of the glass? It would just reflect off the glass at night


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Im lost Jrock, what are you telling me?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> The Blackvue is nice, but if you're driving at night you want something with (IR)Infrared so I reccomend:
> 
> BlackVue-DR650GW-2CH-IR-Dashcam
> http://www.amazon.com/BlackVue-DR650GW-2CH-IR-Dashcam-Infrared-memory/dp/B018Y29VE6/ref=sr_1_9?s=car&srs=6277313011&ie=UTF8&qid=1461177660&sr=1-9&keywords=blackvue+DR650GW-2CH.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one to have seen this model.
Depending on if Toronto keeps it up or not... I will be probably making it my permanent solution.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

jRockstan said:


> Infrared?
> Do you know that it doesnt work because of the glass? It would just reflect off the glass at night


Some people want to record only the exterior. Infrared doesn't help with that.

But anyone wanting to record the interior wants a camera without an infrared filter, possibly with some infrared lights on the camera, and possibly an external supplemental infrared light. Without it you can't see anything at all in the back row in rural areas.

I've always assumed that anyone talking about infrared is talking about interior recording.


----------



## Nomadwolf (Aug 15, 2015)

So, to re-open this thread, does anyone work with 2 sets of single-channel cameras? I can buy 2 well-rated single channels for much cheaper than nearly all of the dual channel ones.
I'm looking at something like https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E4UFEBG/?tag=ubne0c-20
Clearly the main disadvantages are the extra USB spots necessary and the additional dash/window space it will take...

Since I'll only be driving 1-2 days a week, I don't want to make a big investment, but I want to be protected.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Robert R. said:


> So, to re-open this thread, does anyone work with 2 sets of single-channel cameras? I can buy 2 well-rated single channels for much cheaper than nearly all of the dual channel ones.
> I'm looking at something like https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E4UFEBG/?tag=ubne0c-20
> Clearly the main disadvantages are the extra USB spots necessary and the additional dash/window space it will take...
> 
> Since I'll only be driving 1-2 days a week, I don't want to make a big investment, but I want to be protected.


Total trash bought one and gave it to my kid to use as the dog cam.


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

Those reviews are not for this camera. Talks about dual display, which this camera does not have. Also never base a decision on a review percentage of 88% when it is made by 5 reviews. Walk away, no, make that run away If there was ever a term that applies to DashCams, "You get what you pay for".


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

I bought that pile of junk for 15 bucks at Bargain Market in Point Loma. Said what the heck lets give it a shot. It lives up to being a 15 dollar pile of nothing worth using as a dash camera.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I started down this path but the cheap single lens cameras don't support IR. Wound up going with Undermensch advise and buying the transcend pro that's dual channel with some external IR lights


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Robert R. said:


> So, to re-open this thread, does anyone work with 2 sets of single-channel cameras? I can buy 2 well-rated single channels for much cheaper than nearly all of the dual channel ones.
> I'm looking at something like https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E4UFEBG/?tag=ubne0c-20
> Clearly the main disadvantages are the extra USB spots necessary and the additional dash/window space it will take...
> 
> Since I'll only be driving 1-2 days a week, I don't want to make a big investment, but I want to be protected.


Spend the money on DOD LS370, or LS470 (with GPS).
Currently, I use 2, 1 pointing out, one pointing In.

I will be getting a new one soon though, Got a new car, and because its a big SUV, I'll need 2 inward facing cams.

Soon, I will have an overall setup with 8 chan DVR that will have 360view, + Rear View, + Front view + 2 inside with IR..


----------

